# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Meeting "Perfect" Guys/Girls in Dreams - Thoughts?

## Psychonaut1992

Expanded from what I was starting in another thread...

Meeting breathtakingly amazing girls in dreams (or members of the opposite gender, or whatever floats your boat!), and the concept of love in dreams... your thoughts?

I've met a few "perfect" girls in my dreams over the years. And by perfect, I mean absolutely perfect. They weren't even the most beautiful people I could imagine - don't get me wrong, they are quite stunning - the main thing was the feeling.

The feeling of love I've had in dreams with these people was as strong as love gets in real life. Maybe even stronger: you know how dreams have a strange sense of time? It's always like I've known the girl forever and that I'll love her forever. It's pretty amazing stuff, but it's very sad when you wake up and you realise that the love you felt is not in real life, and it's all the worse if you can't remember the girl's name (happens to me every time!)

A couple of days ago I had one of these dreams, and the experience is still bothering me right now. She looked like Ellen Page and had an English accent; need I say more!? The dream made no sense (even less sense than the usual dream) and it felt like about half a minute, but it was just insanely powerful and moving. God, I there wasn't even any sex and it was still pretty amazing. Like I said, the whole thing's still bothering me because of how real it was, and this is at least the third time it's happened within a few years.

Dreams are, in themselves, pretty fascinating, but when your mind can convey such realistic representations of fear and love in your subconsciousness, it becomes all the more amazing. I can't imagine how it's possible for love to be so well recreated all in one's mind.

Anyway, sorry to go on a rant there (I'm actually not the loved-up type in real life at all). This isn't really about interpretation - obviously I've been single for too long and it's getting to my subconscious! - I was just interested in your thoughts on the whole concept of meeting "soulmates" (for lack of a better name) in dreams, because of how much this makes me think.

----------


## NrElAx

I know exactly what your talking about. I have two of these dreams recently in the past week haha. Its amazing how powerfull these dreams can be. I've actually never fallen in love with a girl or even felt love with a girl, but these dreams about these girls feel what I believe love would feel like. And I get that same feeling when I wake up and it has lasted all day before.

----------


## Psychonaut1992

The feeling lasting all day I suppose sounds quite nice, but for me I would just get annoyed that it wasn't real! Ok, flying in a dream then not being able to fly when you wake up is one thing but it's harsh to feel love like that then wake up and it's gone.

----------


## Darkauron

> The feeling lasting all day I suppose sounds quite nice, but for me I would just get annoyed that it wasn't real! Ok, flying in a dream then not being able to fly when you wake up is one thing but it's harsh to feel love like that then wake up and it's gone.



I too have experienced this a few times and it is amazing! Everything seems so perfect ,but then waking up and realizing it was not real at all is pretty depressing. 

The worst part about these dreams for me is not ever knowing their name! I remember once after such a dream I just laid in my bed all night awake just trying to remember her name...still don't know it..

----------


## NrElAx

I always wonder if these girls are actually out there somewhere in the world haha.

----------


## Psychonaut1992

Well, I've read that (and this actually makes a lot of sense to me) every face you see in dreams is actually that of a real person, not some face invented by your mind. Think of all the people you've ever seen in the streets or on TV. Your brain must have a loose collection of faces, so technically, these "perfect girls" sort of exist! Their faces, anyway. Their personalities in our dreams are obviously generated by our subconsciousnesses. (Is that even a word?)

----------


## NrElAx

Yea that's probably true. I had another damn love dream and its like third this week. This was about me having a wife and she wanted a divorce and I told her I love her too much and I never want to be without her. And me and her hugged while we were both crying haha. But I felt that love feeling again. I think I had it because I meet this super cute chick at a party last night and I didn't get her number uhh.

----------


## Psychonaut1992

> I think I had it because I meet this super cute chick at a party last night and I didn't get her number uhh.



That's just plain unfair! Like you needed another reminder of it? Interesting, though.

----------


## FortressForever

I had a very unique dream about a girl in august of last year. What made this particular dream unique was that I became lucid during the course of it. Every other amazing girl dream I've had has been non lucid. Because I was lucid in this dream I asked the girl what her name was. She said her name was "cassara". When I woke up I looked up the name and it turned out to be a real name. Its meaning is "what will be". I was like  :Eek:

----------


## sisyphus

> I think I had it because I meet this super cute chick at a party last night and I didn't get her number uhh.



Sorry to go little OT, but wouldn't it be funny to get a phone number in a dream and then call it in real life? Of course, wait three days so as not to seem desperate...  :Cheeky:

----------


## sisyphus

Ok, now on-topic. I haven't experienced this but I think it's interesting and plausible from a pseudo-psychological point of view. I've been exploring the idea of a Dream Guide and I find that I have a strong sense of friendship and trust with a character that is an invention of my subconscious. It's not too different to consider love instead of friendship. And if you consider that these characters are projections of parts of our own self, then maybe they are really manifestations of genuine self-love (or perhaps narcissism on the other end of the spectrum).

----------


## Minako

I've never had such a strong or compelling dream like that (oh boy but I can tell just by thinking about it that I'm gonna dream about this sometime  xD), but I can definately see how strong your emotions can get in dreams. Oh, actually maybe one time I had a dream about this guy at my school, saying that I loved him and all (lol how cheesy), but I had a really strong sense of apprihension or embarrasment or something, but it was still a really strong and vivid feeling .__. Interesting to see what other people have to say about it...

----------


## Psychonaut1992

You're damn fortunate to have not only been given a name, FortressForever, but remembering it is something else! Nice one. I only ever seem to somehow "know" their names, then only have vague ideas about them afterward (once I remembered that the girl might have had a name beginning with K... then again recently I thought another girl's name was Katie or something beginning with a C.)

The idea of getting a phone number sounds like a cool (and crazy...) film script concept. One problem... have you ever tried reading written letters or numbers in the dream world? Interesting thoughts on the psychological aspects, too.

Good luck on getting that crazy love dream, Minako.

----------


## BenTheDream1018

Well I myself believe that love is one of the most powerful emotions that we can possibly feel. And I also believe that in dreams emotions are amplified greatly.

----------


## Nineve

I have had some of these dreams. They usually don't last long for me, but the feeling I get from them is so real and intense that they are impossible to forget once I wake up. The strangest part about these dreams is that I can't ever remember what the guy's face looks like, but I know I've never met him, or even seen him in real life. It's _almost_ like I'm dreaming someone elses life, and feeling their emotions toward each other, which happens to be a very intense love. Like I said the dreams are usually really short, so I don't get to see much but even without kissing or even being right next to each other, I still get that extreme feeling of love for this guy I don't even know ...

Whatever it is, I really love these dreams and the way they make me feel during and after them. Just wish I could will myself to have them more often  ::?:

----------


## Psychonaut1992

What, you think there is a _stronger_ emotion than love/hate? (I think the two can be pretty hard to separate at times...)

This is not the kind of thing you'd usually talk about in real life so it's nice hearing very similar accounts from other dreamers.

Mind you, I still need to find something else in dreams to distract me from this kind of thing when it happens. Yeah, it's great, but even with the "after-feeling", at least with me, you're dazed the rest of the day trying to work out their exact face and name...

----------


## VickDannon

I just wanted to start by saying that I have had a couple of these dreams myself, and indeed they are quite wonderful. I would have to agree that they do feel a bit more real or intense than love felt in life. That's not to say this is true though. The reason it feels that way from what I've gathered is because dream emotions and experiences are not clouded by things that distract and detract from feelings normally. In dreams, the content of the dream is all there is, whether it be sex, love, pain, exhileration. That's all there is, while in life you have a song in the back of your mind, worry about how you did on a test, all the smells, sounds, sights, tastes, and textures that are present always and constantly fighting for your attention. In a dream, your attention is focused. But dreams are experiences just the same as any other in your life. They are just as real as in "real life". I usually try to refrain from that term, as I believe dreams are just as real. Experience is experience regardless of the circumstances. I use the term "waking life" as an alternative. But we all have our individual beliefs, and I am by no means trying to change anyone else's. So if a dream is a dream, and life is real life, then that's your thing. This was just my two cents. Now I really want a love dream again. A completely different satisfaction than sex. Better in ways.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've always felt that emotion fuels these kinds of dreams.  We don't meet a dream girl who is perfect, and then fall in love.  Instead, we begin with the feeling intense love, and automatically generate a character to fill the needed role.  

It is similar to a nightmare.  The scenario is not necessarily frightening.  The fear permeates the entire  dream, making even mundane things frightening.

----------


## Psychonaut1992

Great points there, guys.

Real life might not be the best term, but I suppose waking life is more real than dreams since it's a commonly shared experience, whereas dreams (as far as we know...!) are psychological experiences of the individual. I'd say "waking life" is probably the preferable term. Dream love is certainly very different than dream sex, and great in different ways, too.

Also, the concept about real-life feelings of love permeating our subconsciousnesses to generate "ideal" DCs is definitely interesting to consider... it makes sense, too.

----------

Cool dreams. I hope to have them someday.

----------


## itachix

It's always amazing to meet that person and for me every since the first time i had it and she has never changed i looks and, is  so gorgeous It's amazing in my dreams i always have the urge to travel the whole world as far as i can feel it but when I run into her nothing else even seems to be out there anymore like as if its been searching for a soulmate all this time. truly for me its the best reason to dream for now and is only equal to zombie dreams but, both together I'm gonna hate waking up.

Something weird I've notice is she only appears when i suppress my ability to love or when I feel in love.  I believe her to be the embodiment of my love.

----------


## freakishular

I've had dreams like these. It definitely leaves me waking up with a feeling of longing for the person in my mind, though I never really feel sadness for their non-existence.. they clearly do exist, just in my mind. I'd guess the reason these people seem so perfect is because our minds know exactly what would make the perfect 'other', so they just fill those attributes into someone.

----------


## menipur

A dream like this is actually how I found this forum, and began my research into lucid dreaming.  :smiley:  I've had several dreams like this over the years. Two of the dreams (including the dream 2 nights ago that prompted my interest) involved two totally different men, neither one I knew or recognized from waking life. So far, they have been one-shot deals, with no reappearance of the characters (unfortunately for me). All of the others have featured an old classmate, who I still have regrets about not kissing years and years ago when I had a chance to (pretty obvious why he keeps showing up, haha).

I really love these dreams, despite the sense of longing and loss once I wake up, and despite the fact that in waking life I am happily married to my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 7 years.

I'm curious if anyone else in a committed relationship also has these dreams, or if it is mostly single people and I am just an exception to the rule?

I've read that it is normal if you've been in one relationship for a long time, and despite the fact that in my dreams I always acknowledge the fact that I am taken/married, I can never resist the other person, I don't feel guilty, since I would never cheat on my husband in waking life, and I have read it is common that in dreams we have less self-control/impulse control.

----------


## TheForgotten

Hmmm... from what I hear soul-mates exist.  It is possible to meet your soul mate in your dreams, however finding them in waking life is quite the challenge.  Both people usually need to seek the other out.  If you find your perfect match, pursue it... live a dream life for a while, at some point it could very well move to waking life.  Unless of course you're dating the 'twinner' of the waking life version of your soul mate, then it that case it could be a while... but of course, nothing is impossible.  Keep in mind though not everyone who seems perfect is your soulmate, some are DCs, some are demons, and some are just past lovers from prior lifetimes.  It's all sort of complicated but not impossible  :smiley:

----------


## Iceangel113

> Hmmm... from what I hear soul-mates exist.  It is possible to meet your soul mate in your dreams, however finding them in waking life is quite the challenge.  Both people usually need to seek the other out.  If you find your perfect match, pursue it... live a dream life for a while, at some point it could very well move to waking life.  Unless of course you're dating the 'twinner' of the waking life version of your soul mate, then it that case it could be a while... but of course, nothing is impossible.  Keep in mind though not everyone who seems perfect is your soulmate, some are DCs, some are demons, and some are just past lovers from prior lifetimes.  It's all sort of complicated but not impossible



I've always wondered about that myself. Do soul mates really appear in dreams, or is just someone whom you've passed in real life without realizing it? And of course you've got to add the perfect personality right? I

----------


## Sammie0014

I met this amazing guy in a dream just last night! He wasn't the most attractive guy, but he was so sweet in the few minutes I actually knew him! He introduced himself to me while I was walking throughout old school; his name was Sam, and I remember in the dream thinking how perfect that was because my names Samantha and I always wanted to be with someone named Sam or something similar! But I sadly woke up and realised while me and Sam exchanged phone numbers in the dream I'll never actually get to see him ever again!  :Sad:  The feeling of love experienced in dreams is simply amazing! It's so awesome how real everything in a dream feels, but it's not so good when you wake up and realise that the amazing guy you met was sadly just a figment of your imagination! Hopefully I dream of him again!

----------


## tripo

this happens to me a lot as i can remember you can say 30% of my dreams i fall in love with persons i've never met and 40% with people that I knew in my past and the saddest thing is that when I wake up, i forget the name and even the face of the person !!!

----------


## 308slegs

I found this site through google this morning. I had to explore the dream I had last night. It was the most powerful, amazing dream I think I have ever had. I'm a 42 year old, divorced guy with two teenagers. I gave up on ever finding love. I am best friends with my ex wife and we have a story-book, reality show, kind of relationship. We go to dinner weekly with the kids (we call it "divorced dinner date night"). The point of all this is that I am in a good place and she is in a good place. Nobody believes that we are actually divorced because we get along better than most married folks. Anyway, I'm not dating, I'm not looking, I'm just living, working, and being the best dad I can possibly be because that is all that matters to me. Then last night I fell asleep and she came to me...

I don't know her name. To me, she was beautiful beyond words, but I can't describe her. She is divorced also, and has a 2 year old daughter who took to me like nothing I've ever known. She is gorgeous, but not trashy. She is professional, but I don't know what she does for a living. We met randomly and there was a "click" between us that I could never describe in a 1,000 words. I think she had a home in Florida, but maybe she just traveled there frequently on business... The way she looked at me, the way she smiled at me, is indescribable. It was as if my heart and my mind created the perfect person in all the world for me. She was similar in age as me, and we both had failed marriages. The bond that her little girl and I had was instant, and I treated her and loved her unconditionally, like my own. Everyone has baggage, but this woman didn't allow her baggage to hold her back. She accepted me for me. She didn't tell me that she loved me yet, but you could totally sense it. And it was mutual. It was the type of person you waited your entire life to meet, and you knew immediately that you would go through hell all over again just to hold her hand. She didn't care that I was 20 lbs overweight. I knew she could have any guy she ever wanted, but she wanted me. I have never, in all my years, been moved by a feeling like this. When I woke up, I instantly smiled and tried to go back to sleep just to have 5 more minutes with her and her daughter. I'm crushed that I couldn't return to them. But at the same time, I thank God that I had the experience. Like I said earlier, I'm not looking for anyone. I'm happy and content being a single dad. My children are my life and nothing else matters. But meeting her now makes me wonder if she is really out there? It would have to be divine intervention from above to find this woman and be blessed to be a part of her life. On the drive to work today, music sounded better, I heard a new song by Justin Timberlake titled “Not a Bad Thing” and it instantly made me feel like she was there. Even the air smelled better, and I was smiling like an idiot for no reason, other than I met the girl of my dreams... If I never meet her in person, I just pray to God that he will let her come back to visit me in my dreams. I want so badly for 5 more minutes...

----------


## th3rx78

These dreams are such a great feeling -- it's that middle/high school infatuation that hits hard and the dream character often accepts your feelings as fast as you get them. But logically, I don't like these dreams at all. At least with me, the focus of the relationship is purely emotional and physical. Words and insight to each others' character is completely lost as if it were unimportant, and if I were keen for what I should expect a waking person to react, it would be quick for me to find out I was interacting literally with a 'dream girl'. And like I said it bothers me, because I haven't been in a relationship for a long time. And this is what I want? A caricature of femininity and romance? God damn it! The ugly truth is, maybe that is all I want. I'm pretty satisfied by myself, and those may be the only things not gained from lone contentment and strong friendships.

While bit on a tangent here, this lack of depth with dream girls may be more of a problem with dream characters in general. I'm only talkative when others can give me the conversational boost, and when I'm in my own mind in the dream world, that's lacking every now and then? I don't know. Maybe I need to rehearse some actors in my lucid dreams and practice getting some real characters in.

I wonder how often people seek out dream characters in 'missed connections' posts. LOL

----------


## cvdmehden

308slegs, awesome dream! The dream poses many questions, but putting those aside, what a gift! I've had similar experiences, and can honestly say they changed me. Those dreams rekindled something inside me that caused the world to become a brighter place. I hope your paths cross again!

----------


## danb1982

Yeah, I've had many a dream of hanging out with a girl who I love, or at least a representation of a girl I love in a dream sense. Some of them I know, others I don't.

For example, I've had strong feelings for two girls at work in the past, I know nothing is likely to happen with either of them, but in my dreams I've hung out with them, and my feelings (in my dreams at least) toward them are reciprocated.

----------


## Ekko

> I just wanted to start by saying that I have had a couple of these dreams myself, and indeed they are quite wonderful. I would have to agree that they do feel a bit more real or intense than love felt in life. That's not to say this is true though. The reason it feels that way from what I've gathered is because dream emotions and experiences are not clouded by things that distract and detract from feelings normally. In dreams, the content of the dream is all there is, whether it be sex, love, pain, exhileration. That's all there is, while in life you have a song in the back of your mind, worry about how you did on a test, all the smells, sounds, sights, tastes, and textures that are present always and constantly fighting for your attention. In a dream, your attention is focused. But dreams are experiences just the same as any other in your life. They are just as real as in "real life". I usually try to refrain from that term, as I believe dreams are just as real. Experience is experience regardless of the circumstances. I use the term "waking life" as an alternative. But we all have our individual beliefs, and I am by no means trying to change anyone else's. So if a dream is a dream, and life is real life, then that's your thing. This was just my two cents. Now I really want a love dream again. A completely different satisfaction than sex. Better in ways.



So imagine if we could learn from dreams to be closer to this state of presence, not always having nagging thoughts in the back of our heads. I know, not a simple task, but one that could amplify what we feel in the waking world.

----------


## cvdmehden

> So imagine if we could learn from dreams to be closer to this state of presence, not always having nagging thoughts in the back of our heads…. I know, not a simple task, but one that could amplify what we feel in the waking world.



We can. Dreams are trying to teach us  :smiley:

----------


## Ekko

308slegs, In dreams like that, as opposed to something with more time and space distortions and perplexing events… I tend not to take the symbolic view point with interpretation, but something more literal or close to it. I often tend to believe that these are actual connections between real people… finding them in the waking world may be hard. But sometimes the dream does shift things a bit or place a different image on a character, if that makes sense.
 For example I once had a dream about my brother's friend passing out and being taken on a stretcher to the hospital. A few days later this event actually happened (I just didn't arrive until he was on his way out the door because I was running late) but when it actually happened it was a different friend from the one in my dream! Then again, I have had some clear dreams about people, places or situations I had never seen, and in the waking world when I found them they were very close to my dream.
 So, I would say many things are possible, but being somewhat perplexed by my own experiences with this, I am in no position to say whether she exists or not… but I would encourage you, if the sense of importance is strong enough, to set intentions, ask for dreams and for them to be remembered, and maybe there is something to learn. Some characters do return.
 Also i have found that if ask 'too hard' it doesn't work, I will dream about something else… it's as if there's a certain state of mind to ask for dreams, a relaxed 'in-between' state. That's just me though…. best of luck.

----------


## Ekko

> We can. Dreams are trying to teach us



Indeed we can, perhaps I should have said, 'imagine if we would'  :smiley:

----------


## Sanchez77

I'm relieved that I am not the only one. About 2 nights ago, in my dream I was in a foreign place Idk where. But I met this girl a beautiful brunette. We didn't even talk but more of a connection just there. Then I find myself just lying down with her holding each other with a good warm feeling. I woke up and realized that it was just a dream. I don't know maybe my brain is just telling me that I'm lonely and need somebody to hold and love I guess. I hope to dream about this girl again.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I am perfect, so of course my subconscious creates the perfect girl.  ::happy::

----------


## crux5466

> I'm relieved that I am not the only one. About 2 nights ago, in my dream I was in a foreign place Idk where. But I met this girl a beautiful brunette. We didn't even talk but more of a connection just there. Then I find myself just lying down with her holding each other with a good warm feeling. I woke up and realized that it was just a dream. I don't know maybe my brain is just telling me that I'm lonely and need somebody to hold and love I guess. I hope to dream about this girl again.



hey, I've never really been on forums before but wanted to join this one and talk about dreams I've had recently. I'm replying to this post in particular because i wasn't sure where to post to exactly  :tongue2:  and because it is relevant.

i had a very similar dream to the one you were talking about, i met a beautiful blonde haired girl, we decided to go somewhere quiet but didn't really talk much. like you said there was just a connection and it was great.
BUT this wasn't the first time I've had a dream about this girl. I've had a few dreams with a blonde haired girl and I'm pretty sure its the same girl each time, i actually had one last night where at some point in my dream i ended up on a beach with her.

Ive never met this girl in real life, and have never asked for her name in the dreams. does anyone know what it means to see the same person, that you've never met before, multiple times in your dreams??

Ive started keeping a dream journal and am trying to start lucid dreaming so that my dreams are more clear and i can maybe ask and remember this girls name (...and lucid dreaming means i can do what i want and have fun!  ::D:  )

----------


## obmij

Interesting thread.  (EDIT: and I apologize for getting seemingly off-topic, but I do believe its all actually on-topic.)

I have indeed had similar dreams involving the "light of your life," type of personand its certainly a beyond words kind of experience.  Like some of you, I cant recall these beings very well.

I'm curious as to why "dream sharing" hasn't been brought up.

"Figment of my imagination," and "created by my self," is around - and that's ok, but...I'm just curious.

There may need to be some creation of a "line," or "category" for common dream characters, and without popping up another browser, Ill take a stab at it.

As we all know there're:

	People from your past and present.  

	And sometimes people report dreaming of a person who soon appears in their waking life, soFuture.

	the "Master" or "Dream Oracle - Teacher - Guide," etc..

Is he/she/it a mix of millions of parts of us and therefore a personal reflection(?)...or is he/she/it an entirely different soul (perhaps of this physical world presently, or more likely not(?)

	There are the myriads of random faces that you see and are un-able to recognize from an earthly view.  (love of your life falls here)

----------


## obmij

You may have engaged in any number of activities with these primarily "faceless" people in your dreams up to and including sex.  
Again, is that other face you see in your dreams (whether an individual or an entire crowd of faces) - a real living, breathing person on this planet – who you’re sharing a dream with(?) – or is it a soul/angel in our presence who maybe once lived on earth(?)

I wish I had these answers.

In my thought, like most things in life – the actual varies.

Some people you meet in dreams are sharing your dream (or vice versa) and are laying in bed physically just as you are – maybe wishing to LD as you…

Other souls you meet are just that, souls.  They can come and go into or out of your dreams, though their ability to do this will also vary with their comfort level in doing such things.  And your ability to dream lucidly can impede (or encourage) their visits.  
I mean, there are souls comfortably choosing and manifesting every second of their existence and then there are freshly arrived souls who aren’t so sure what they’re doing, yet.) Very similar to human beings in waking life.

The latter “fresh” souls are like ghosts in the waking world and are simply looking for some assistance and/or a gentle ear to listen to their woes.

----------


## obmij

Finally, there are other beings (I believe) that are as varied as the elements that make up the solar system.  These other life forms have much less to do with earthly occurrences (as the other two), and are generally much more advanced in things such as telepathy, astral projection, creative visualization (and the like) than your typical human.  Zipping in and out of your dream(s) (lucid or otherwise) is as simple as us tying our shoes in the waking state.  The good news is that these “advanced” travelers have little interest in a novice’s dreams.

The bad news is that not all members of this third group are necessarily interested in our own personal “greater good.”  
In other words, some gurus recommend “safety guides” when traveling the inner planes as well as setting up physical objects around your resting body and pre-visualized “gargoyles” at the 4 directions around your home, for instance.

All in the name of safety / security and not a strong concern on the outer planes.  

Sorry, I ramble,…

Ok, what I do is…ask my master.  Even if I haven’t actually dreamed him (with recall) in years, I can sit still and ask….and usually a response comes straightforward.

Are these prefect people I’m meeting in my dreams for real?

_They’re real._

Are they living on earth now?

_Well,…maybe._  ☺

Have a great day. ☺

----------


## crux5466

> Finally, there are other beings (I believe) that are as varied as the elements that make up the solar system.  These other life forms have much less to do with earthly occurrences (as the other two), and are generally much more advanced in things such as telepathy, astral projection, creative visualization (and the like) than your typical human.  Zipping in and out of your dream(s) (lucid or otherwise) is as simple as us tying our shoes in the waking state.  The good news is that these advanced travelers have little interest in a novices dreams.
> 
> The bad news is that not all members of this third group are necessarily interested in our own personal greater good.  
> In other words, some gurus recommend safety guides when traveling the inner planes as well as setting up physical objects around your resting body and pre-visualized gargoyles at the 4 directions around your home, for instance.
> 
> All in the name of safety / security and not a strong concern on the outer planes.  
> 
> Sorry, I ramble,
> 
> ...



i liked reading through everything you said, i hope that person from my dreams is out there some where, even if she is i might still not find her (which would be annoying -_-)
I hope i have my first completely lucid dream soon.

----------


## DreamExistence

I just had a dream where I met a guy, and I knew it was a dream but it seemed that we have been together for a long time, same as a lot of the others I don't know his name I just called him " baby"  his face is etched in my mind, I told him not to leave because it was a dream and I don't know if I would ever see him again, he said we will be together soon but there was something he had to do before.  I woke up and was filled with a sense of overwhelming loss, like an unwanted breakup, I literally cried for more than an hour over this man that was in my dreams. Until I read these other posts I thought I was a little crazy.  It's kind of cruel , the universe putting us together In a dream and no way knowing how to get to them.  Perhaps I will try my manifestation skills.  It is crazy that a dream of a specific person can illicit such intense feelings. Just by chance maybe you're out there the description of this man is tall , slender but nice build, light brown hair, brown eyes, a great smile, and his name might be Danny( maybe).  Light and love

----------


## Screen

I don't think anyone ever has or can fall in love in a dream. Maybe they're confusing it with sex appeal or just being moderately impressed. People tend to throw the word around so frequently that it starts to lose its true meaning. 

You can't love someone you've only known for a few minutes and is imaginary. They can't love you back, only pretend to. Inventing the ideal partner in place of a real person--in the mildest of terms--sounds emotionally and mentally unhealthy. You develop too strong an attachment to something you can never truly have. And your expectations for a real partner become unrealistic, because you're accustomed to idea of dating someone with virtually no flaws. 

The _right_ way to use lucid dreaming to find your "perfect match," is to help understand what exactly you want in a partner, and what about you do you have to share with that partner? It's easy to say, "I want X, Y, and Z in a partner," but not enough people actually take the time to think about these wants, let alone understand them. 

Lastly, it should be used to help _prepare_ you for a real relationship, as it is a commitment. One too many start dating for the wrong reasons. From loneliness, to thinking they're suppose to out of peer pressure or self-worth. While it's wrong, people do judge you poorly if you reach, say, forty, and are still single.

Your ideal partner is never going to be that exact-looking person your imagination can cook up. Instead, lucid dreaming can help mature your desires and motivations, help you understand them. So you can better find someone who's compatible with them.

----------


## Tusskie

> I too have experienced this a few times and it is amazing! Everything seems so perfect ,but then waking up and realizing it was not real at all is pretty depressing. 
> 
> The worst part about these dreams for me is not ever knowing their name! I remember once after such a dream I just laid in my bed all night awake just trying to remember her name...still don't know it..



I have been bothered by this for the last few months. It's the same girl each time. I really want her to be real. I want what we had to be real. I'm pretty late when it comes to the development of sexual feelings, but they came and they came strong. My friends are calling me nuts...well the fakes are anyway

----------


## Tylky

Last night, I had this very vivid dream. The worst part is, I didn't get the girls name! Though I do recall at some point I was desperately trying to get her number...

Anyway! Here's the story...

A new girl had moved into the neighbourhood with her family. She was tall, slender and had brown/brunette hair. I kept seeing her climb and jump over walls with great speed whilst viewing her from within my home. She wore a Pokemon jacket. One day, I saw her entering her home across the street from me. She picked up on that and so teased me by kind of waving but not, and having her family tease me along with her - acting as though I can't see them as I thought they couldn't see me looking at her.

After a bit of back and forthing with these antics, said girl finally came over and introduced herself to my family. She seemed rather timid and shy but kooky and interesting. I was afraid of what I might say in case it offended her and she'd zip right off again and not want anything to do with me. Then, the worse scenario happened.

My mum told this girl all of my private and embarrassing moments all within the space of what seemed like five minutes. I pulled my t-shirt up, hiding my face from embarrassment and thoughts that this girl will never date me. I went upstairs, decidedly wallowing in my bath tub (which was empty), fully clothed drinking beer. This girl knows all my darkest secrets, what difference does it make now if she sees me drinking beer in a bath tub, right?

The girl came up stairs and said something along the lines of "I don't drink alcohol that often, but I don't mind a cocktail every now and then" - trying to be on my level and relate with me somewhat. Is she dropping a hint that she's somewhat interested in me? Who knows, but it sure felt that way. As she went back down stairs, I noticed her Pokemon jacket and some figurines were in my old bedroom (from when I was younger). I sat on my bed and sniffed into her jacket, it felt like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders when I could smell her scent. She then came back upstairs again saying she was leaving and that she's come to collect her figurines (forgetting about her jacket, she was a bit of an oddball like that).

As she left, I felt some form of relief as the girl could no longer hear from my mum about all this - and I have her jacket! Bonus! She may come back and that will spark up some personal conversation without having the whole family listen in!

Indeed, as I looked out my bedroom window, she too had noticed that she had "forgotten" her jacket as she was at the front door of her house - her mother with the door opened and talking to some business person looking to make a quick buck - the girl walked into her house and immediately came running back over the road, claiming for her jacket.

I gave it to her, but as she was about to leave I stopped her and asked for her phone number. At this point I was starting to gain consciousness heading back into reality. I was trying my damndest to stay in the dream so I could learn more about her - but I felt the same compelling passion as many of you on this thread have also felt. This quirky, kooky girl feels like my "soulmate" and I woke up hating myself because none of it was real.

I, too, have been single for some time now (about a year) and maybe this vivid dream is reminding me to take some kind of action? I don't know, but I'm not one to force a relationship to happen. Save for the fact I attend these occasional geek meets we have here in the UK, I've had no luck meeting such an odd and unique character at these meets. Hopefully this soulmate is out there and we can meet.

----------

